# Wow



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I must be learning a little more about this forum. I found a button at the bottom and clicked on it to see what happened. Now I have a forum with cups of coffee! Now that's my kind of place!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ummm.. ok, i'll bite.. what are you talking about?? lol

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ummm.. ok, i'll bite.. what are you talking about?? lol
> 
> Ryan


scroll to the bottom and see the drop down in the lower left corner. You can change the look/color of your forum pages! It's fun and lets you choose which style works the best for you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ummm.. ok, i'll bite.. what are you talking about?? lol
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and look for the arrow I put in. Click on that and you get different looks.
Wowzers I don't feel like such a forum ditz now. I learned something! Woooohoooooo there's hope for me yet!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

cool...maestro's nice too


----------

